# carter release cleaning intructions



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't want to send it away but need to clean my just b cause. After the shot, it doesn't come back on its own so there must me some sticky stuff happening in there.

I know a few years back I saw a thread here on AT that someone did with step by step instructions with pictures(got have them pics for the numb-skulls like me :wink: ) Anyone have a link to one of them threads?

Cheers,


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

got this off the Carter website. its how i cleaned my evolution. didnt know that much junk could get in there
How do I clean my release?
The easiest way to clean your Carter release is to used an air hose, positioned at each of the openings next to the trigger, cocking lever and jaw to help blow out any dust or sediment which may have worked its way into your release. No lubrication is necessary, with the exception of the Solution 2.5 models. See "How do I lubricate my Solution 2.5?" below. If you feel lubrication would be helpful, we recommend WD-40, but discourage the use of lubrication oils which may cause build-up and collect dirt, as opposed to WD-40 which dries without the build-up of residue. WD-40 is also helpful when using your release in a wet or humid environment. No other lubrication is necessary.


----------

